# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Công ty CNC ở Mỹ làm linh kiện máy bay muốn giao lưu các bạn ở Việt Nam

## tamnguyen104

Mình có xưởng chuyên làm CNC Milling 3-5 Trục phục vụ lĩnh vực máy bay, vũ trụ ở Mỹ. Muốn tìm cơ hội gặp gỡ các bạn ở VN làm về lĩnh vực CNC machining, sheet metal, laser để tìm hiểu them về tình hình phát triển của lĩnh vực sản xuất cơ khí chính xác ở VN. Mong muốn của mình là trao đổi kiến thức và giúp phát triển lĩnh vực sản xuất linh kiện máy bay ở tại VN. 

Mình hiện ở quận tân phú. Nếu được xin được gặp mọi người ở quán cafe Fuji, 167 Lê Trọng Tấn, vào tối Chủ Nhật, 7 giờ, ngày 9 tháng 6 để trao đổi thêm.

Nếu bạn nào có thể tham gia được, xin để lại lời nhắn ở đây. Xin hẹn gặp.

Tâm

----------

Thanhvienmoi

----------


## CKD

Mình ở Cần Thơ, nên có gì online trao đổi nhe.
Facebook + phone có dưới chữ ký.

----------


## hanasimitai

Bác này tìm nhầm chổ rồi. Ơ đây toàn máy chế sai số gia công +/-0.1 thì chỉ chế linh kiện máy bay bà già thôi.

----------


## vusvus

Hi bác, mình cũng làm lĩnh vực gia công chi tiết cho Honda, Yamaha, Panasonic...hân hạnh giao lưu với bác

----------


## Fusionvie

> Hi bác, mình cũng làm lĩnh vực gia công chi tiết cho Honda, Yamaha, Panasonic...hân hạnh giao lưu với bác


Một bác chuyên gia công linh kiện cho máy bay, vũ trụ, còn một bác chuyên thu mua tàu vũ trụ cũ gặp nhau thì hợp quá rồi còn gì  :Big Grin: 

Đùa chứ, bác Vusvus cũng là vệ tinh của HVN và YMVN à, có khi anh em gặp nhau rồi cũng nên nhỉ. Bác có hay dự supplier meeting không?

----------


## anhcos

Mình chế tạo vệ tinh, tên lửa đẩy, xe tự hành .... sai số lớn lắm vì chỉ là mô hình thôi.
Không biết có tham gia chơi vui được không?

----------


## hanasimitai

Đề nghị anh chủ thớt cho diễn đàn xin 5 trăm ảnh với để anh em buôn ve chai mở rộng tầm mắt. Nếu không có thì chỉ là chém gió thôi.

----------


## vusvus

> Một bác chuyên gia công linh kiện cho máy bay, vũ trụ, còn một bác chuyên thu mua tàu vũ trụ cũ gặp nhau thì hợp quá rồi còn gì 
> 
> Đùa chứ, bác Vusvus cũng là vệ tinh của HVN và YMVN à, có khi anh em gặp nhau rồi cũng nên nhỉ. Bác có hay dự supplier meeting không?


Bên e là cty nhỏ cũng có nhận hàng trực tiếp từ honda, panasonic...nhưng thường thì bọn e làm qua trung gian

----------

